
Climate Strike Software - PaulRobinson
https://github.com/climate-strike/license
======
rvz
And yet this license is hosted on a Microsoft Azure instance of GitHub which
is on a high performance data center incinerating the planet. Well well well.

At least to make your argument more serious, you should do what the FSF does
in their philosophy and host this .md file on your own servers, not someone-
else's data center.

~~~
PaulRobinson
I am OP, but I posted it here because I thought it was interesting, not
because I own the argument directly myself, however:

A static doc held in aggregate by a larger hosting firm is likely to be more
beneficial power wise than a mostly-idle self-hosted server, isn't it?

There is also functionality available within Github (forking, pull requests,
etc.), that developers are familiar with and able to engage with as a
campaigning perspective that a self-hosting solution would not have.

So the argument of hosting it on Azure's DC vs your own undermining the
campaign doesn't hold up for me, and as a static doc this is about as energy
efficient as you can get really.

More needs to be done to make servers less toxic to the planet, but I don't
think their use of a GitHub repo undermines their campaign and I am curious to
find people who do. Would you genuinely find it less objectionable if they
used a mostly-idle server on their own network?

